# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Not sure if this will work.   Video link

## chrome

https://www.facebook.com/paul.f.ande...56859035755137


Sent from the swamp

----------


## 223nut

It did was impressive how quick and easy machines make some jobs

----------


## 300CALMAN

Awesome a Billet Stag!

----------

